# NASA Plumbrook



## paulboomer1

I got archery sector A2. Has anyone hunted this sector before or know anything about it? any info would be great


----------



## Firemanjoe15

I got A6 does anyone have old map where that area is?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## paulboomer1

Plumbrook sector map


----------



## TheStinger

Archery hunted A12 last year. Saw 78 deer, 14 bucks. I shot a 9 pt. and partner shot an 8 pt. Bring your climbing treestand is the best advice I have, those deer were not accustomed to treestand hunters. If your partner does not pass the background check get ahold of me , I have an extra Lonewolf climber you can use.


----------



## chief sandpaper

Someone posted on here awhile back about hunting sector 45! If you have any info let me know! I have been in plumbrook twice before, but not this sector! If anyone needs any info on sector 40 or 52, I'll be glad to pass along any info I have!

Thanks


----------



## slashbait

Stinger, brother in law and I have a12 12/13 any advice would be great! Both bringing climbers. Would hang ons and sticks be better for those woods?


----------



## chief sandpaper

Slash, 

Archery or Gun?

If it's a gun hunt you drew, leave your climbers at home!

Archery, I would bring your climbers

What sector you in?


----------



## slashbait

Archery A 12


----------



## Flathead76

Has anyone on here ever hunt sector 34. PMs welcome


----------



## tootall71

@paulboomer I have A2 on 10/25, so I can update you on how it hunts after the hunt.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Anyone have any luck heading there in January. Any feedback would be helpful.


----------



## wrmdunker

I hunted A6 in January. Me on the ground and son in a climber. We both shot does. Very cold all day. 10 for the high. Hunters and deer were both on the move.


----------



## pastordon

Anyone going to plumbrook tomorrow. My son and i will be in sector 35. It will be my first time. Any advice is welcome!


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Pastor Dan how did you make out heading to the Brook on January 10.


----------



## pastordon

I promised to post good or bad. Here is my story. Had a bad case of gout flair up on Thusday and Friday to where i could hardly walk. Called doc got on meds friday, but not enough time to kick in. I wasn't going to miss first opportunity I was selected for a hunt. Met hunting bull and his pastor for breakfast at steak and shake and that was the highlight of my day, great guy and the day obviously faired well for him, nice deer Ben! My 15 year old son who has hunted yearly since 10 and I worked hard in sector 35, big sector, i'm gonna guess 800 yards by 300 yards! Thick but some open, tons of signs of bucks but we never got a shot under 100 yards and that was at them hauling the mail. Son and I worked the area over hard all day. It almost killed me with my foot, but i knew our chances were slim if we didn't make it happen. Both of us saw about 12 or 13 deer, but no dcent shots. We shot down by the road at 150 yards thinking it was about 120, but quickly with out a rest and under judging the yardage we were unsuccessful. Saw some nice deer. Drop tine 11 out of 50 i beilieve, really nice 130 class 11 out of 41 i believe and Ben's 9 point out of 18. I was at a gas station filling up (gas 1.96 in Sandusky!) and there was an amish guy with 5 does piled up on his trailor. i asked what sector and he said he was an alternate and road hunted, he said he also shot and wounded a buck and another doe that went into a sector he couldn't track. He said he saw over 120 deer, so alternates, dont commit to a sector, road hunt! All in all 120 hunters and 15 deer taken, definately not the each guy comes home with 2 like I was hoping. Anyway it was perfect weather and always a blessing to be in Gods creation and a bonus to see some nice bucks taken. Maybe if I get drawn again, it will be better for us. Thanks for the christmas present Papa Scott. Hope your hunt was better than ours.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Thanks for the post, hope the foot is on the mend.


----------



## seang22

What's this place about? Is it just over run with deer? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bulldog1149

I was in 16 on the 20th. Very very thick. Saw 8 deer. Shot a heavy 8 pt. 


Not much shooting all day.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

That's a nice one bulldog. Can't wait for my hunt in January. Did you walk or sit or do a combination of both?


----------



## bigfish713

I hunted there back in November got a doe. What worked for me was set wife up ant one end of sector and pushed to her. I would push the thick stuff then stop and rest in the not as thick stuff and that's when I got my shots. They all were coming at me for some reason about 5 minutes after I stopped pushing. Missed a buck and doe had scope turned to 4x and shooting at them on the run in the brush was my downfall. If u got iron sights or a red dot that would be what I would take back not the 4x scope. My wife seen a few I pushed toward her but we're running the fence so no shots. Hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bulldog1149

In 16 you have to do one man drives. Whatever the property size is you have a 300'x 50 yd strip. Aside from that it is too thick to hunt. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Anyone ever hunt in sector 4?


----------



## Flathead76

bigfish713 said:


> I hunted there back in November got a doe. What worked for me was set wife up ant one end of sector and pushed to her. I would push the thick stuff then stop and rest in the not as thick stuff and that's when I got my shots. They all were coming at me for some reason about 5 minutes after I stopped pushing. Missed a buck and doe had scope turned to 4x and shooting at them on the run in the brush was my downfall. If u got iron sights or a red dot that would be what I would take back not the 4x scope. My wife seen a few I pushed toward her but we're running the fence so no shots. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Did my advice help?


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Yes Flathead thanks. So you hunted in sector 4. Any woods?


----------



## Flathead76

I hunted in sector 34 and the cover was sparse. I saw 7 deer and my partner saw none. Just not enough cover to hold deer. They would get kicked up and would run hauling balls through several sectors.


----------



## FireMurph

We go this Saturday and it's going to be cold, are you allowed to bring ground blinds? what about deer cart?


----------



## Bulldog1149

Just my thoughts. Blind would be a yes. Cart ehhhh. You head out in a military vehicle. Not going to be able to more than one trip. Maybe they accommodate in the weather to help the kill numbers. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bad luck

ask them about the cart in your meeting when you get there. If you're not moving and driving then you're not going to get deer; they do nothing different in the cold weather, except dress warm.

You will have 1 VERY COLD right out to your spot, but once you get moving, you'll be fine. Sure wish I was going, LOVE snow hunting up there, done it twice and saw tons of deer!!!!


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Going Saturday also. Second guessing going in those cold temps


----------



## FireMurph

Same boat here Shed hunter. Calling for 0 deg without windchill.


----------



## GFP

My son-in-law and his father went Saturday and saw a lot of deer and he got a nice sized shed buck with his crossbow. They were in sector A7.


----------

